# i'm having weird dreams...



## Aozz202x (May 24, 2015)

ok i wanted say something about the dreams that im having,
a few months ago i have dreams about an HD Animal Crossing with a Trailer, then in the dream that i had yesterday was an animal crossing hd game with tom nook wearing clothes (i remember of the player choosing clothes for him in my dream my dreaming are hunting me and telling me that there is an animal crossing game? or what


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 24, 2015)

It was not a dream...

But a VISION!!! Of the FUTURE!!!! #ACNX


----------



## Haunting Halloween (May 24, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

My dreams.. Never having nightmares
CAUSE IM WITH TOBI!


----------



## Hulaette (May 25, 2015)

I seriously believe that you had a vision. Dreams can actually predict the future so that dream you had, there may be an AC title in the making. We will see in about 4 years


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 25, 2015)

You never know! To add onto the weird AC dream thing, I had a dream last night that my town had glitched up, and had returned to the state it was in about a year ago (nowhere near the progress I have today XD). So I had to keep turning it on and off to try and get the progress back, but it didn't work haha. Though I think that's just a sign I'm a bit too obsessed...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Haunting Halloween said:


> View attachment 94195
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh my GOD, HE HAS THE STAR ROD!!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 25, 2015)

I had a dream that I had gotten the Golden Slingshot and said, "This is my _third_ golden tool!" Yesterday, I shot it down and got the watering can and net shortly after. :3 So you may well have had a vision!


----------



## Hulaette (May 26, 2015)

I have had an animal crossing dream where I was being chased by a tyrantula and to try and get away from it I would flap my arms and float in mid air. I wasn't even carrying a net in my dream lol


----------



## Aozz202x (May 26, 2015)

another dream i had was Nintendo's President Iwata show off a screenshot of Animal Crossing HD, is it E3 yet?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

I think you need to take a break from AC


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

I hope that comes true ; w ;


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 29, 2015)

i had a weird acnl dream last night too, i take sleeping pills for insomnia so they make me have weird dreams and lately animal crossing have been involved somehow, last night i had a dream that flurry and one of my best friends irl started dating..


----------

